# So I gave up smoking cigarettes...



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

...yesterday and am now trying to manage with pipes only.

I still feel like the nicotine levels are all weird - it is a strange feeling that something is not quite right. I guess I should find a tobacco with a real "kick" to it. It was easy to just light up a cig whenever I wanted but I realize I was doing it way too much. In order to smoke a pipe you have to put in a little bit more effort. 

Since I can't spend an hour on a bowl I just relight the one I'm working on when I have a smoke break. One bowl seems to last 4 breaks (1 bowl = 4 cigarettes?).

It also felt strange to smoke a pipe here at work, wondering what people would say. Have any other pipe smokers "come out"? What were the reactions? Pipe smoking isn't that common, I don't think I ever seen anyone else do it here. One co-worker said that now I need to get a tweed blazer, with suede elbow patches and some slippers. I guess the majority feels like pipes are for "older" gentlemen. 

Has anyone else has similar experiences?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dare to be different! 

I don't recall seeing one pipesmoker on a smoke break at any of the companies I've worked for. You're a trailblazer! 

I only smoke on my lunch hour in the car while I'm running errands.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

We shouldn't have to hide and be sneaky about it .


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, dang pot heads have ruined it for us. I always wonder what other cars are thinking when I am packing a bowl in a parking lot, and lighting it. But I don't think much of it though. Pot has a pretty distinct flavor, and they will tell the difference. Plus smoke your pipe when you want. Most people I know love the smell.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Were you smoking cigarettes and a pipe (not at the same time)? 

Being a former cigarette smoker I can attest the nicotine delivery and "punch" is not the same, so you should expect to feel the same. Cigarettes are meant to give you a nicotine high, not so much for the enjoyment of the tobacco. Plus with all the extra chemicals in cigarettes your body will be in a withdrawal state for a while. 

After I quit cigarettes, it was 3 months (at least) before I picked up cigars and moved onto a pipe a while later. This gave my body time to adjust and clean out all the poisons.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I quit smoking ciggies years ago; I can't imagine having any success giving up cigs while smoking a pipe, but on the other hand, I used nicotine gum to kick the habit, so maybe it will actually help.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good luck to you. I'm in an ongoing battle with cigarettes but did successfully kick it a year ago for the winter using the pipe but starting with cigars (of which I'm definitely not a fan). Nicotene and delivery? Yeah its different, for sure. Personally I think pipe tobacco is much stronger (I've never caught a buzz smoking cigaettes while not inhaling) but I believe its the other chemicals in the cigs that are so addictive and so harmful; I dunno, but even a strong RYO which has more nicotene seems to lack the chemical delivery of a pre-roll whether Salem Lights or Camel nons.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Get yourself a small pipe for smoke breaks. Cobs are effective and dirt cheap for this, but then, it's also a cob.

Both Peterson and Stanwell make very nice briars that are perfect for smoke breaks and affordable. The Peterson shapes are barrel, belgique, and tankard -- and the Stanwell Featherweight line has a wide variety of light and small shapes. smokingpipes.com always has a good selection of both.

Then you need a tobacco with a solid nicotine punch. Some Virginas like Hal O The Wynd are up there in strength, Hal also has a bit of top of the line cigarette flavor if that appeals to you. Rope tobaccos are also notoriously stong in the nicotine department -- so much so that you probably wouldn't want to smoke an large bowl full, but perhaps perfect for a small and quick smoke.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> ...I believe its the other chemicals in the cigs that are so addictive and so harmful; I dunno, but even a strong RYO which has more nicotene seems to lack the chemical delivery of a pre-roll whether Salem Lights or Camel nons.


I agree with you completely; there is more going on with cigarettes than nicotine. I remember trying Drum tobacco and being delighted with the taste, but five minutes later I was already craving a smoke. Drum delivered the nicotine so that was NOT the problem.


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Get yourself a small pipe for smoke breaks. Cobs are effective and dirt cheap for this, but then, it's also a cob.


I've got a couple Dr. Grabows that are the perfect size for a lunch time smoke. Plus you'll get less ribbing than you would smoking a cob.


----------



## MasonM (Nov 1, 2009)

I am also struggling to give up cigarettes in favor of the pipe. I have been gradually reducing the cigarettes I smoke and choosing the pipe instead. 

As for pipe tobacco with a real nicotine "punch", I don't think anything out there tops 5 Brothers in that regard. The stuff will make your knees weak without inhaling a single puff. LOL


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been eyeing a Stanwell Featherweight as a quick smoker. One thing I noticed is when I smoke a full bowl in the evening I don't really crave cigarettes as much and it does give a different kind of rush plus ... it just tastes better.

I've never seen rope tobacco sold here . Last time I was at the local pipe shop i was going to get some Hal but they were out so I got some Marlin Flake instead.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Dude!
Great news, I gave them up about eight months ago, I think part of what you are feeling is the loss of chemicals. I felt it to going to straight tobacco without all the poison is a drastic change on the system. Don't go back if anything try some low dose 7mg patches in conjunction with the pipe until you get through it.

Good Luck


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

When I quit cigarettes, I didn't smoke anything for 2 years. I was really afraid to get into pipe smoking because I didn't want to get back into the habit. But the way I see it, the act of pipe smoking is a much different thing. I've never really thought of it as a smoke break hobby. The need for a nicotine hit is different, and once that need goes away, I think you'll enjoy pipes in a much different way.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. You'll learn all you need to here so dont be shy about asking questions. 

I do the same as you - I smoke a bowl off and on throughout the day if too busy to sit down and smoke the entire bowl at one time. Just tamp and relight it. You can have a one minute smoke if you want with a pipe. The tobacco goes out quickly so none is lost if you just light it and take a few puffs. The bowl can be relit many times if you need to.

Don't worry about what others say. I think most people find a pipe smoker interesting and also enjoy the smell of pipe tobacco. Blaze a new trail and maybe you'll end up recruiting a new pipester into this wonderful past-time...


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

...corrupt new users.. 

I was going to try Petersons Irish Flake since it seems to have quite a bit of "kick" to it.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Enjoy! Pipes are cheaper to smoke too once you get a rotation of several pipes established.


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

how go's the quitting battle?


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It didn't work out too well at work, I still have a few cigarette-breaks. However, I exclusively smoke pipes at home - except for the last cigarette before going to bed since by that time I want to have my pipes cleaned and ready for the next day. My cigarette consumption is a quarter of what it used to be.

Sort of half fell of the wagon.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

..but today I "accidentally" forgot to buy cigs, so here is my at work setup (crappy cellphone pic):


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

juni said:


> I exclusively smoke pipes at home - except for the last cigarette before going to bed since by that time I want to have my pipes cleaned and ready for the next day.


Get youself a military bit pipe for the evenings, they can be taken apart without waiting them to cool down (or a cob and buy a new one if the stem becomes loose because of this incorrect handling). When you clean the pipe while it's still warm, the cleaning is very quick task to do.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

My Peterson has a military stem, but I usually have a cig right before going to bed (old habit) without wanting to start a pipe cleaning session.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Get yourself a small pipe for smoke breaks. Cobs are effective and dirt cheap for this, but then, it's also a cob.
> 
> Both Peterson and Stanwell make very nice briars that are perfect for smoke breaks and affordable. The Peterson shapes are barrel, belgique, and tankard -- and the Stanwell Featherweight line has a wide variety of light and small shapes. smokingpipes.com always has a good selection of both.
> 
> Then you need a tobacco with a solid nicotine punch. Some Virginas like Hal O The Wynd are up there in strength, Hal also has a bit of top of the line cigarette flavor if that appeals to you. Rope tobaccos are also notoriously stong in the nicotine department -- so much so that you probably wouldn't want to smoke an large bowl full, but perhaps perfect for a small and quick smoke.


I did the same as you some weeks ago. Now i´m using nicotine patches 24/7(is that the correct english word?) and smoke Kendal ropes. I find other tobaccos way to weak if its the N-punch i want. Works great!
One possitive thing is that now i can taste the full taste of the tobacco and enjoy smoking it even more:razz:!


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I haven't seen a single store sell rope tobacco here. I guess you swedes are luckier .

(patches and rope at the same time - you must be flying high all the time )


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

juni said:


> I haven't seen a single store sell rope tobacco here. I guess you swedes are luckier .
> 
> (patches and rope at the same time - you must be flying high all the time )


No no no, you can´t buy tobacco in Sweden, way to expensive! It´s about half the price if i order in Germany or England. How is it for you guys in the US? Can you import directly from overseas? If you can i can recomend this store: xxx.mysmokingshop.co.uk. Great selektion of ropes and great service.

lane:


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in Helsinki. Where do you order from in Germany and do you have to pay taxes when you buy from there? (I assume we have pretty much the same system here as in Sweden)


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats you won't regret it, I wish I could go back in time and never have started, How come some of our lessons have to be so permanent. Good Job Dude!!


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

juni said:


> I'm in Helsinki. Where do you order from in Germany and do you have to pay taxes when you buy from there? (I assume we have pretty much the same system here as in Sweden)


This is my pipe links, feel free to use them...but it will cost you a fortune, you will fall fast and deep:heh:!: michwen's pipa Bookmarks on Delicious

No, i only pay tax in the country i buy.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, "Zigarrenhaus Bennung" seems cheap and well stocked


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

I am also getting off the cigs.
I use nasal snuff for the nic hit. 
I like the many flavors of snuff also.
Between the snuff and the pipes I don't need the cigarettes.
Good Luck to you


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

at the tail end of my cig habit i was smoking non-filters, and gradually went from inhaling every drag to more snorking without inhaling. this gets your body more used to the more gradual nicotine intake as opposed to the "spike" of inhaling.


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks eN I will try that next time I have a cigarette


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I have been trying to give up cigarettes for a few months now. I've been smoking on and off for 26 years. I've increased my # of bowls and decreased the smokes. Went from 25 and 1 to recently about 5 and 5. 
The other day I had a cigarette in my mouth and brought up one hand to light the top and the other to cup the non-existant bowl.:rotfl:


I guess my body memory is telling me it's time to go all the way. 
I have had one day with about 8 bowls and no smokes and it felt great. But the next day it was just more convenient to smoke cigarettes at certain times of the day.

The logistics aren't bad. I find it easy to smoke part bowls and relight when time permits. I can nip out on the porch for a quick 1/3-1/2 bowl in the evening. However, some tobaccos I find I'd rather dedicate some time to and sit and enjoy/savour.

I also tried as mentioned above- not inhaling cigarettes as much and just breathing some up the nose and blowing it out. It does help to decrease the "punch" expectation and therefore works to slow down cigarette frequency.

Anyway, still working on it. I'd be interested to hear about others when they take the final step.


----------



## Brownbeer (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I agree "it's just more convenient to smoke cigarettes",we need to get around that
instant gratification mindset.


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie (Dec 3, 2009)

I quit cigs with Swedish snus and pipe tobacco. Snus for the quick nicotine hit, in a very convenient package, and pipes when I want the luxury of smoking good tobacco. 

Go for real swedish snus though, the stuff you can find in the US (Camel, Marlboro) are junk.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I quit years ago with the gum. I don't think it really matters what route you take, though; it's the mindset that makes or breaks quitting. As Yoda said, there is no try. There is only do.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

personally, i don't see a real big deal about cigarettes, only with the inhaling; i mean, tobacco is tobacco right?

if you can refrain from inhaling cigarettes, then that should negate the health effects; beside from the additives though, but there are additive free cigarettes as well.

if you smoke filters i would switch to non-filters and just refrain from inhaling, smoking them like a cigar i guess. but it's up to the individual. i just don't see why all the prejudice towards cigarettes, beside the inhaling that is.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, there aren't that many people who smoke cigarettes without inhaling. Outside of politics, anyway...


----------

